# BSOD on Windows 8 due to igdkmd32.sys



## a5huto5h (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a Benq Joybook Lite U121 Eco netbook with the GMA500 graphics chip and a 1366x768 display. When I installed Win 8 it defaulted to the Microsoft Graphics Driver with 1024x768 resolution. I downloaded the Win7 32 bit driver from Intel website by running it in compatibility mode. However, the driver's performance is really bad and it causes random freezes.

I ran the Windows System Rating tool which crashed giving me an IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error with the culprit being igdkmd32.sys. This is a consistent behavior and the BSOD appeared everytime I ran the tool.

After reading on a few forums I downloaded the EMGD 10.4 driver from Intel, configured it and replaced the GMA500 driver installed earlier. The graphics performance is much better now, but random freezes still continue and running Windows System Rating still crashes the laptop with the same error referencing igdkmd32.sys

Any help on this will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

it is related to the video driver

d/load the complete set of drivers from here

http://drp.su/drivers/notebooks/?v=BenQ&m=Joybook Lite U121&id=53281&l=en


----------



## a5huto5h (Nov 28, 2012)

dai said:


> it is related to the video driver
> 
> d/load the complete set of drivers from here
> 
> http://drp.su/drivers/notebooks/?v=BenQ&m=Joybook Lite U121&id=53281&l=en


Hello dai,

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately it did not solve my problem. DRP says that I have the latest drivers.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's not a good idea to use driver "checkers" or "updaters" that can make mistakes or install inferior or incorrect drivers. Go to the computer manufacturer's web site for drivers. They should have the most recent ones needed to be stable with any particular machine and OS. If none are offered that are different from yours, try the actual hardware manufacturer's site.


----------



## a5huto5h (Nov 28, 2012)

Elvandil said:


> It's not a good idea to use driver "checkers" or "updaters" that can make mistakes or install inferior or incorrect drivers. Go to the computer manufacturer's web site for drivers. They should have the most recent ones needed to be stable with any particular machine and OS. If none are offered that are different from yours, try the actual hardware manufacturer's site.


Thanks for your reply Elvandil. This is what I've already done:
1. Benq does not have any drivers for my laptop (they don't even have drivers for Win7)
2. Intel has mentioned on their website that they will no longer provide drivers for GMA500 and Microsoft will provide the drivers.
3. There is no mention of updated GMA500 drivers on the microsoft website - Win 8 install the default microsoft driver.

I built a driver using intel's EMGD kit but I'm facing the problems mentioned in my previous post. Don't know how to solve this now.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check this

http://www.eightforums.com/graphic-cards/5124-intel-gma-500-drivers-8-a.html


----------



## a5huto5h (Nov 28, 2012)

dai said:


> check this
> 
> http://www.eightforums.com/graphic-cards/5124-intel-gma-500-drivers-8-a.html


Thanks for the link dai. That was the first thing that I did. The resolution works fine but the Intel-provided Win7 driver for GMA500 performs abysmally on my laptop.

I did further research on this issue and I think that configuring an EMGD driver for the laptop is the only option. Something like this person has detailed - http://pcloadletter.co.uk/2012/07/06/iemgd-for-vaio-p/. Will have to get the settings right for my model of the LVDS display.

As for the BSOD while running the Windows Experience Index, I've traced it to the problem of DXVA being enabled. Here's an article on troubleshooting - http://falconfour.wordpress.com/2012/11/21/disable-dxva-to-fix-windows-8-bsod-on-experience-index-test/ and I was able to successfully complete the Windows Experience Index without getting a BSOD after following the steps mentioned in the article.

But random freezing of display still continues, and Windows 8 Metro apps show some graphic artifacts when they start up. Will keep searching for a solution and will update this thread if I find one.

Thanks for all the help and let me know if you guys find anything further on this.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

artifacts usual cause is

heat
drivers
chip on it's way out


----------

